# Ways to charge my canon camera



## happysmileyface9 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a canon PowerShot SD600 and i have the the wall charger that it came with in the box that has been working perfectly fine, but i've left it at friends houses sometimes and i have no way to charge my camera. I wanted to know if the computer can charge my camera through the USB cord when i plug it in, like when you plug an ipod into the computer how it begins to charge, does that happen with the camera automatically or is there any way i can make the computer charge the camera and know that it is being charged.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You have to use the supplied charger. The SD600 will not charge the battery in the camera through the USB.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Or buy a separate charger that is designed for the NB-4L LiOn battery, they are available.


----------

